# hello from iraq



## black heart (May 29, 2007)

just saying hello from iraq as soon as i return i will start again training in a fromal dojo, right now i am just training in combatives once in a wile any way take care


----------



## Drac (May 29, 2007)

Greetings Xavier and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Shaderon (May 29, 2007)

Hello, nice to see you, hope you feel at home here.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Sukerkin (May 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard, *Xavier*.  Here's hoping you find a style and a school to suit you once you get the chance to look.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 29, 2007)

Take care and get home safely, Xavier. Best wishes in finding a good place to study when you're back. Let us know how it goes. Great to have you with us here at MT!


----------



## MJS (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Tez3 (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT! I've got students just back from Iraq a couple of weeks ago. Take care!


----------



## MBuzzy (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT - Stay safe.  If you're ever in Balad, say Hi to H-6 for me.  DFAC 2 has the best Mongolian BBQ.


----------



## JBrainard (May 29, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 29, 2007)

Hello Xavier and welcome to MT ... enjoy posting!


----------



## Yeti (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT - glad to have you here.
Get home safely and good luck in finding a dojo that fits.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 29, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Welcome to MT - Stay safe. If you're ever in Balad, say Hi to H-6 for me. DFAC 2 has the best Mongolian BBQ.


 

He's not lying!  that where I was...DFAC 2 is the best on the airfield, you might have to take a bus to get there if you're on the east side though!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Stay safe & come home soon.


----------



## John Brewer (May 29, 2007)

Welcome, Thanks for serving!


----------



## black heart (May 29, 2007)

i just whant to say thank you for all of your support


----------



## Carol (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT and thanks for your service!  It's an honor to have you here. :wavey:


----------



## Ping898 (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Kacey (May 29, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

One of my students served 2 tours in Iraq; he sent back some incredible pictures and stories.  Good luck, stay safe, and thank you for serving our country.  :asian:


----------



## mjd (May 29, 2007)

Welcome

May I say to you, you are a hero to me and my family, I and so proud of you and all your fello Military personnel over there fighting for what we take for granted.

Freedom, we have had it so long most people do not understand how you get it and keep it, but I do and I applaud the Military for all you efforts in tring to give those people freedom.

May God protect your every step and bring home safe.

We stand with you in your efforts.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk and thank you for your service! :asian:


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  Good luck with your search.  I hope that you find something here to help.


----------



## Tames D (May 29, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Callandor (May 30, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## Nobody (May 30, 2007)

Hello black heart!


----------



## agemechanic03 (May 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT and from a Brother in Arms (Air Force), be safe and best of luck to you and unit!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 30, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome to the group and thanks for serving!

AoG


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 3, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Ninjamom (Jun 3, 2007)

Welcome to the neighborhood, and thank you for your service!

God bless and keep you safe!


----------



## Rabu (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you for your service!

Welcome.

Rob


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Zida'sukara (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to the board and be carefull, get home safe!! 

Love
Barbara


----------

